# Funny Photography Stories



## DigiJay

I couldn't seem to find any threads like this in the search, so I figured I would start my own thread.

I would be very interested to read about your funny photography stories, experiences, injuries, etc etc etc...

I'm sure there must be a lot of stories out there, espcecially from some of the more experienced professionals on this board...

So lets hear 'em!


----------



## jstuedle

Had a 9 month old do a little projectile vomiting on my face and camera. Wasn't too funny at the time. I don't even remember her name, but she must be about 39  so I can laugh at it now.


----------



## jols

taking pics of surfers and i fell off the beach wall.

ripped my jeans and was sore for days.
got the shot though and the camera was ok


----------



## jstuedle

I wonder how many times a photographer has fallen and taken a real beating protecting there equipment, or "getting" THE shot?


----------



## Big Bully

I was taking pictures of an outdoor wedding at someones house, and I had a dog humping my leg while I was trying to get THE shot... No amount of kicking could get the stupid dog off...


----------



## skieur

In preparation for a television segment I was shooting, I told a woman principal not to wear green and to make sure that she wore something with a pocket for the small transmitter attached to the tiny wireless microphone with a small cable. 

Of course she wore green with no pocket, so she stuck the transmitter into the elastic grip of the skirt. During my shooting the transmitter slipped and ended up dangling under her skirt between her legs. As a live shoot, I could not stop filming and to make matters worse she started reaching into her skirt to try and get the transmitter out while on camera.

skieur


----------



## Big Bully

skieur said:


> In preparation for a television segment I was shooting, I told a woman principal not to wear green and to make sure that she wore something with a pocket for the small transmitter attached to the tiny wireless microphone with a small cable.
> 
> Our course she wore green with no pocket, so she stuck the transmitter into the elastic grip of the skirt. During my shooting the transmitter slipped and ended up dangling under her skirt between her legs. As a live shoot, I could not stop filming and to make matters worse she started reaching into her skirt to try and get the transmitter out while on camera.
> 
> skieur


 

NO WAY!! HAHAHA That is hysterical!!!


----------



## skieur

In a very large venue with an audience of 1,000 including politicians, I was supposed to move from the front to the back at one point to start a multi-screen presentation of my work with a dozen or so projectors plus programming and audio equipment.

Much to my surprise they turned out all the lights before I was able to move from the front to the back.  It was dark as pitch with no windows.
I was very proud of myself that I finally got from the front to the back and actually even pressed the right buttons in the pitch dark.

Someone however had knocked out the electrical plugs for my mass of equipment so nothing happened.  Ooops! 

skieur


----------



## skieur

jstuedle said:


> I wonder how many times a photographer has fallen and taken a real beating protecting there equipment, or "getting" THE shot?


 
At the age of 11, I was shooting on the edge of a canyon and dropped a lens.  I caught it on the way down but in the process just missed going over the edge.

skieur


----------



## skieur

I was shooting a play for television in an auditorium with a live audience. My lighting and television equipment used a lot of electricity and we were keeping our fingers crossed about blowing circuits, but everything was going fine..until

a segment of the play where a little girl was to turn on a small light. You guessed it. The electricity was that close to critical. She turned on the light and it blew every circuit in the auditorium to create pitch darkness.

skieur


----------



## DigiJay

hahaha skieur.. you've got some good ones!


----------



## Battou

Damnit skieur, Mine is not even close to yours.....but I'll post it anyways, It's short.


Wile taking what ended up as little more than a snapshot the Girl (then eight) grabbed the heaviest coushin she could find and heaved it at me, given the hight diference I took it right in the grion. Thank god it wasn't a baseball or a lacross ball, she had a hell of an arm. The coushin itself hit me with enough force to send my camera out of my hand and to the floor.


----------



## Garbz

I was talking a photo of a kangaroo joey one day as usual the only eye open was going into the viewfinder. After a few seconds the viewfinder goes dark and when it brightens up again the view looks blurry.

Seems like daddy grey kangaroo disapproved and rather than politely asking not to take a picture just went ahead and licked my lens. Now can I sue a kangaroo for impeding the rights of a photographer? :lmao:


----------



## skieur

Garbz said:


> I was talking a photo of a kangaroo joey one day as usual the only eye open was going into the viewfinder. After a few seconds the viewfinder goes dark and when it brightens up again the view looks blurry.
> 
> Seems like daddy grey kangaroo disapproved and rather than politely asking not to take a picture just went ahead and licked my lens. Now can I sue a kangaroo for impeding the rights of a photographer? :lmao:


 
 That is a good one!  Reminds me of shooting with my mother.  We spotted some wild donkeys in South Dakota and sitting in the car my mom started getting her camera equipment ready.  When she looked up, she was staring into the eye of the donkey who put his whole head into the car, to see what she was doing.

skieur


----------



## That One Guy

Big Bully said:


> I was taking pictures of an outdoor wedding at someones house, and I had a dog humping my leg while I was trying to get THE shot... No amount of kicking could get the stupid dog off...




sorry but that's funny......


----------



## RMThompson

There is a whole thread on this somewhere, but I broke my foot and rolled my ankle coming out of a tree to get a picture of my client's daughter.

So yeah, my client helped me limp to the car, after I tried to continue taking pictures.


----------



## That One Guy

i was taking a portrait using a 500 w/s strobe. i'm fairly new to portrait photography at this point and i am trying to appear to be a professional. i had fired off a few testers and decided to turn down the power of the strobe. holding my cam in one hand, i was facing the strobe and adjusting it with the other.

yep you guessed it.........for whatever reason i pressed the damn shutter button and tripped the strobe while my face is within inches of the strobe.
i was blinded by the 500w/s right in my face and i got a nice shot of my shoe as well.

the model had a look of concern on her face and i thought that maybe my eyebrows were smoking. i played it off like "it's working fine now".


----------



## DigiJay

That One Guy said:


> i was taking a portrait using a 500 w/s strobe. i'm fairly new to portrait photography at this point and i am trying to appear to be a professional. i had fired off a few testers and decided to turn down the power of the strobe. holding my cam in one hand, i was facing the strobe and adjusting it with the other.
> 
> yep you guessed it.........for whatever reason i pressed the damn shutter button and tripped the strobe while my face is within inches of the strobe.
> i was blinded by the 500w/s right in my face and i got a nice shot of my shoe as well.
> 
> the model had a look of concern on her face and i thought that maybe my eyebrows were smoking. i played it off like "it's working fine now".


 

oh man.. that is funny... that's the type of thing I would do.


----------



## skieur

As to portraits, I was at a very fancy garden party attended by wealthy and influencial people.  I was wearing light coloured pants and a blue blazer and was asked to take a large group photo.  In backing up to get everyone in the photo, I failed to notice a tv tray with a bottle of red wine on it.  Sure enough, I went into it and the red wine ended up all over my pants, while everyone was watching. :er::blushing:

skieur


----------

